

StrongLifts "fitness for geeks" 5x5 Guide (.pdf) - jeremydavid
http://s3.amazonaws.com/StrongLifts/stronglifts-5x5-report.pdf

======
swombat
_You may distribute this book freely via email, facebook, twitter and any
other means. You may link to this book's download page
at<http://stronglifts.com/5x5-report.html> from your website, blog, forum,
facebook, twitter. You may print this book and leave a copy at your gym and/or
give copies to your friends. You may bundle this book as a free bonus with
other products as long as it is left completely intact, unaltered and
delivered via the PDF file. You may republish 300 words excerpts from this
book as long as they are accompanied by an attribution link back to
<http://stronglifts.com/*>

Can you retract a licence like this after granting it?

~~~
RickHull
Looks like you triggered an HTML bug in Arc/HN. The reply link is italicized
(along with your entire post).

~~~
swombat
Hah, interesting.

------
gte910h
Very short on howto, lots on the longsell of whatever he's going at.

Edit: Page 40 before you get to real technique. Skip there.

------
michaelcampbell
"The signup page to receive a free copy of my new 5×5 report is no longer
available. But don’t be concerned, you can get another chance at my book next
year. Just sign up for my early bird list by entering you first name and best
email address below, and I’ll keep you up to date."

Next year?

------
kareemm
The only way to download this PDF is by logging in with Facebook connect.
Anybody have a link to an ungated copy?

~~~
swombat
The main link (not scribd) is direct here... not sure why you're getting a
facebook login...

~~~
kareemm
thanks - didn't realize the main link was on aws - just clicked the [scribd]
bit.

edit: PG - this is a reason to underline links. that visual would help
visitors quickly distinguish that there are, in fact, two links on a line
where there is generally a single link.

